# Observership in JohnsHopkins



## thesha (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Rehan,

Very good post.

"*How I Obtained Clinical & Research Experience in the US"*

For the stay, we have to apply or register for the dorm room seperately?

Is it shared or for single person?

Thank you!
thesha


----------



## ndc2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thesha are you going to JH this summer? I'm trying to find other people who are going so I might know someone before I get there.
I haven't had any info from my JH about halls. All I've been told is that I will probably stay in Reed Hall.


----------



## thesha (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes. In summer. But it not processed by JH. So until they confirm, I am not sure of it.


----------



## thesha (Jan 16, 2008)

ndc2007 said:


> Thesha are you going to JH this summer? I'm trying to find other people who are going so I might know someone before I get there.
> I haven't had any info from my JH about halls. All I've been told is that I will probably stay in Reed Hall.


In which department you are doing the Observation? Your stay and observership position confirmed?


----------

